# I think I priced this right????



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am thinking around $25000.00 for the season to plow the 2 upper lots. I am still figuring some numbers, just want some other opinions. Its the 2 upper hotels closer to the highway. not the bottom one. 
131.283 Total Square Feet. Combined Lots
175 Total Parking Spaces
3.01 Total Acres of Asphalt
496 Total Linear Feet of Concrete based Sidewalk
Salt 1 Ton per every 1 Acre = 3 Ton per application


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

couple questions, what equipment are you using? Also is there salting on the walks? How many pushes are you basing this off of? As far as salt goes, I personally only do about 700lbs/acre, 1 ton sounds like a lot but i dont know what the request calls for. With my numbers I am at $610 per push for a 2-4 inch snow fall...........$210 for the lot, $315 for the salt, and $85 for the walks with salt (1 bag). Thats with a 3/4 pu with 8.5 straight blade and salter.....In my area we are at around 12 pushes a year but since its a 1 year agreement, i make it 15 just in case. Anything after 15 is priced per push then. So on a 15 push contract im at $9150.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

I figured 1 truck to keep it open, 8 1/2 blade. No salt on walks, One ton was just a round about, I figured it will be less then a ton, for clean up, if needed will bring in another truck. im figuring every 3 inches.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

what do you charge per foot for walks, 85 seems way too low


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

depending on obstructions and such $0.15-0.20 per foot w/o salt i think i did that at .17so id say anywhere from 75-100 for that. with salt its around ..25-.30 per square feet.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok so 1984 total square feet, just a rough measurement, .15 X 1984 is297.60, the 496 is linear feet not square


----------



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

one thing, where you going to put all the snow if you require more than 2-3 pushes in 1 storm. Don't look like alot of room to put it everywhere. with the wide open areas? I maybe be wrong?


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeh piling it is going to be tough, especially the lot on the left. If the we get too much snow, I think I am going to have to cart it. but for now, Im thinking of pushing as much to the road as possible, then push it to the next lot, if its light enough, and I keep up with it. other wise, I gonna use the corners of the lot as little as I can.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

the other thing is, where the two lots meet, their is a 15 ft difference, the lot to right is lower then the lot to the left, so I dont think I can pile any snow in the parking area where the wall is.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

ya your right sorry.....misread haha been working on bids all day and have sqft stuck in my head so ya anywhere from 297-379 with/o salt and 496-596 w/salt

with that being said id be at: $210 plowing, $315 salting, and probably around $350 walks 

so thats $875 per push and $13125 for my 1 season contract.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Areas in yellow, are retaining walls, areas in pink are dumpsters


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

I would actually probably bump my plowing price up a bit to because of the lack of good space to place the snow my guess is that you will have to remove it once or twice so my plowing price would probably jump to around $300 since you can only push so much in an area and then have to try to move around and such....so $965 pp and 14475 per contract. I dont know if your total includes snow removal but im at $95/hour on the skid steer with snow bucket and then $100 per hour/with dumping for my dump trucks.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

here is a pick of where the walls are and dumpsters


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

is that per lot or for both


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

thats for both.........In that area i figure on about 3-3.5 hours plowing at my hourly rate plus a little ad in for the lack of place to put the snow...........then my salt is at 700lbs per acre so 2100lbs at.15/lb......and then the walks at .18 per sq ft.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow I guess im real high, I never had one this complex before, now would you charge more if you have to bring a machine in, Im gonna do as much with the trucks, and try and minimize the use of a skid


----------



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

fireboy6413;832719 said:


> Wow I guess im real high, I never had one this complex before, now would you charge more if you have to bring a machine in, Im gonna do as much with the trucks, and try and minimize the use of a skid


yes i would dont lose payup to make payup!


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

oh also are you basing the prices for a 4 month or 5 month contract


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

b.bells so your saying charger more for the machine, if so then I think I would put in my contract a machine clause, and charge per hour


----------



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

fireboy6413;832727 said:


> b.bells so your saying charger more for the machine, if so then I think I would put in my contract a machine clause, and charge per hour


yes, in my area we charge $125/hr. for skid/backhoe. I would have that clause in there, makes a huge difference when needed.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Excellent, thanks for all the help guys


----------



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

fireboy6413;832733 said:


> Excellent, thanks for all the help guys


Anytime, thats what this website is all about. I've got some really good help from here. so when I/we can help I pass it on forsure!


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

What are you using the machine for plowing or moving the snow out? For a pick up with an 8ft plow im at $70/hour skid with 10ft blade is $95 an hour.........with that you will be at like 2.75-3hours or so. removing the snow the price is $100 per man hour so if we have the skid and two dumps on site working for 3 hours its $900 to remove all the snow thats just with guesstimated time figures. I offer my contract to be 6 or 5 months (Nov-April) or (Dec-April).

Try to figure your pricing on one machine, not two different. It gets complicated then and then the pm is questioning you all of the time in regards to what was used and why. etc etc.


----------



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

bristolturf;832744 said:


> What are you using the machine for plowing or moving the snow out? For a pick up with an 8ft plow im at $70/hour skid with 10ft blade is $95 an hour.........with that you will be at like 2.75-3hours or so. removing the snow the price is $100 per man hour so if we have the skid and two dumps on site working for 3 hours its $900 to remove all the snow thats just with guesstimated time figures. I offer my contract to be 6 or 5 months (Nov-April) or (Dec-April).
> 
> Try to figure your pricing on one machine, not two different. It gets complicated then and then the pm is questioning you all of the time in regards to what was used and why. etc etc.


I believe he only needs the skid for stacking and/or removing from site, so i would charge for it as extra if he is doing it as a seasonal?


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

yup thats right........just put that clause in stating something like.........in the event that snow needs to be pushed back or removed from property xyz company will do so at a charge of xx$ per machine hour and will be billed in addition to monthly payment of $xxx for the month in which it occured or something like that. 

Good luck with the bid......any other questions dont hesitate to ask


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

So what did you end up bidding if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am st5ill figuring numbers, im nervous, the numbers say over 10000 but I need this account. I was thinking at least 500 per storm per lot


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

It certainly is worth more than 10k per year. My numbers indicate 14-15k with snow relocation/removal. Just make sure not to cut yourself short just because you want the lot. You will hate it in the end.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

Any updates on this?


----------

